

Are you a foreign entrepreneur/startup with U.S. Visa issues? - spacewalkfilms

As a (somewhat)successful entrepreneur turned filmmaker, I&#x27;ve seen too many brilliant startups and people being forced to leave the U.S. because of our immigration system over the years.<p>I&#x27;m focusing on creating a documentary about this topic in order to explore why immigration reform is crucial for the U.S. to remain a leader of innovation and also to understand the opposing challenges.<p>If you&#x27;re an entrepreneur based in the U.S. currently dealing with these issues, we are interested in learning about your story.
======
Arbinv
I was but I made it through to the promised land. But still bearing scars.
Whats the angle?

------
seikatsu
this topic is worth shedding some light on for sure. ping: sten a.t
teleport.org

~~~
spacewalkfilms
Great, will do!

